# How to setup a security check point



## gunsandgearnetwork

I wanted to share this drawing I made of a security check point. This style is still passable without moving barriers but secure to keep unwanted people out.


----------



## hardcore

heres mine


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Only when manned by people with weapons capable of stopping vehicles. Otherwise you have obnoxious "speedbumps"


----------



## Slippy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> I wanted to share this drawing I made of a security check point. This style is still passable without moving barriers but secure to keep unwanted people out.
> 
> View attachment 12105





Jakthesoldier said:


> Only when manned by people with weapons capable of stopping vehicles. Otherwise you have obnoxious "speedbumps"


Jak,

Evidently you missed the two people clearly drawn on the upper left and upper right side of the schematic. Focus Son, Focus.


----------



## Slippy

Upon further review, the guards do not appear to have weapons. I stand corrected. My bad Jak.


----------



## Arklatex

I've seen similar setups at military bases, only they use concrete barriers instead of logs. They are designed to slow down any would be gate crashers and give the guards some time to deal with the situation. Not a bad idea.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Weapons or no, without the manpower to man the checkpoint 24/7 it's useless.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I manned many a post a Korea....

4 swing outs are enough to slow the vehicle way down


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Maine-Marine said:


> I manned many a post a Korea....
> 
> 4 swing outs are enough to slow the vehicle way down
> 
> View attachment 12108


If they are properly spaced, yes. But slowed down, temporarily, and not stopped


----------



## Slippy

hardcore said:


> heres mine


I don't know about you so called "Security Geniuses" but I'm going with Hardcore on this one.


----------



## Chipper

Just park a big ole truck in the middle of the road with just enough room to slowly get around. Next to a deep ditch on a blind corner. Armed guard in truck.


----------



## SecretPrepper

I have seen the same 4 swing out setup at power plants and other secured facilities. Driving through I always felt like a fish in a barrel. There were armed guards at the ones I have been through.


----------



## Medic33

maine-marine said:


> i manned many a post a korea....
> 
> 4 swing outs are enough to slow the vehicle way down
> 
> View attachment 12108


freedom biridge= "i stand alone" lol


----------



## Medic33

Why may I ask do you need a security check point?
let's put it this way unless you actually have an army behind you like several 100 armed professional people there is no incentive in a SHTF scenario to temped someone like me from leveling your whole plan to block my path to my BOL just for the simple reason your on a power trip and think it's a real KEWL fantasy.
someone posted why politicians are corrupt? then you have stuff like this and you still need to ask? same concept only difference the politicians have an army, navy, AF , marines, coast guard,+ 100's if not thousands of law enforcement/ security behind them and all your money that is just burning a huge hole in their brains trying to figure out how they can get their hands on.

sure it's a simple question of curiosity " how to set up a security check point "
I also understand you may be asking this just for some FYI.
so I am not really ranting at you personally so don't take it so.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

For the record, since I fall into a couple of those categories, I do not stand with politicians. Just clearing that up.

But good point.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Jakthesoldier said:


> If they are properly spaced, yes. But slowed down, temporarily, and not stopped


did you notice the BIG ASS semi truck sitting next to the last barrier.... if they can get over, around, or under the barrier and the semi truck... you should just offer them a drink and fries and let them go on their way


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Lmao, my point wasn't against yours, rather expanding on it. Spacing too wide, and you won't slow down smaller cars and experienced drivers much. Too close, and bigger vehicles can't get through.

My biggest point is that without the manpower to actually man a checkpoint, it's ALL a mut point. Just drop a few logs in the road and call it a day.


----------



## Medic33

well jack you do when they are the ones signing your paycheck- or better yet your paying them to work(taxes)


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Ok so to clear up a few points that where brought up. Why would you need a security check point? For anyone on this forum I am not sure why that would be asked but I will give my answer. In a SHTF WROL you may need to secure off an area such as a neighborhood, area of town, maybe even your own retreat. This style does require it to be manned but IMO all security checkpoints would need to be manned in some manner if not they will get through them one way or another. This style allows people to pass without having to move the blockade each time yet slows them down enough to access if you want them to pass or not. This is not designed to keep legitimate people that have a reason to be there like someone trying to get to their home, BOL, family, etc. 

As far as the "army behind you" you are correct and by the time you have setup a barrier of any kind you have already worked out the other security past the check point and a way to notify people either other "security" or just the people you are trying to protect behind the check point. This could be by radio, siren, etc but you have a way to notify people behind the barrier someone "unauthorized" has gotten past the check point. 

Yes you could just drop some trees across the road which is certainly and option but might not be the best option because it also keeps people in that area in as well as people out. It gives you no escape or pass option like this one. The ideal situation is automatic gates that are large enough and heavy duty enough but in a SHTF situation that may not be practical based on limited resources. This info was for people with limited resources and wanted an option to setup a check point. 

Maybe this clears things up.


----------



## Slippy

Clear as mud...I'm still trying to figure out why Jak wants us to take a dumper on the road and call it a day?



Jakthesoldier said:


> Lmao, my point wasn't against yours, rather expanding on it. Spacing too wide, and you won't slow down smaller cars and experienced drivers much. Too close, and bigger vehicles can't get through.
> 
> My biggest point is that without the manpower to actually man a checkpoint, it's ALL a mut point. *Just drop a few logs in the road and call it a day.*





gunsandgearnetwork said:


> Ok so to clear up a few points that where brought up. Why would you need a security check point? For anyone on this forum I am not sure why that would be asked but I will give my answer. In a SHTF WROL you may need to secure of an area such as a neighborhood, area of town, maybe even your own retreat. This style does require it to be manned but IMO all security checkpoints would need to be manned in some manner if not they will get through them one way or another. This style allows people to pass without having to move the blockade each time yet slows them down enough to access if you want them to pass or not. This is not designed to keep legitimate people that have a reason to be there like someone trying to get to their home, BOL, family, etc.
> 
> As far as the "army behind you" you are correct and by the time you have setup a barrier of any kind you have already worked out the other security past the check point and a way to notify people either other "security" or just the people you are trying to protect behind the check point. This could be by radio, siren, etc but you have a way to notify people behind the barrier someone "unauthorized" has gotten past the check point.
> 
> Yes you could just drop some trees across the road which is certainly and option but might not be the best option because it also keeps people in that area in as well as people out. It gives you no escape or pass option like this one. The ideal situation is automatic gates that are large enough and heavy duty enough but in a SHTF situation that may not be practical based on limited resources. This info was for people with limited resources and wanted an option to setup a check point.
> 
> Maybe this clears things up.


----------



## Kauboy

Thank you for sharing your drawing.
Keep at it, and your technique will start to improve.


----------



## PCH5150

Here is all you need...


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

How so? Like to add some suggestions? :Confuse:


----------



## Kauboy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> How so? Like to add some suggestions? :Confuse:


Sure. Glad you asked.

I don't feel like I'm connecting with the characters in the scene. Perhaps more detail on the faces and unique styles of attire would allow me to better understand their backgrounds. Some shading could really improve the overall feel, and let me know if this is more of a daytime setting, or late evening. Instead of the bird's eye view, a slanted 60 degree angle of the scene would allow for depth and form to really show up.
And as always, "happy little bushes" make all the difference.

I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

That technique may work with some city boy amateurs.
But a country lad with a Caterpillar bull dozer would not even be slowed down. I probably could borrow my neighbor's across the road, a lot of folks have mechanized equipment out in farming areas.
Does your check point have flank security? What is to keep a rifle fire team from out flanking the check point and coming up from your rear?

Not picking at you, just posting some observations to think about.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag

hardcore said:


> heres mine


HAHAHAAH That's the best working illegal in the country! he won't walk off the job early!!!


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Kauboy said:


> Sure. Glad you asked.
> 
> I don't feel like I'm connecting with the characters in the scene. Perhaps more detail on the faces and unique styles of attire would allow me to better understand their backgrounds. Some shading could really improve the overall feel, and let me know if this is more of a daytime setting, or late evening. Instead of the bird's eye view, a slanted 60 degree angle of the scene would allow for depth and form to really show up.
> And as always, "happy little bushes" make all the difference.
> 
> I can't wait for the next one!


I dont think we are even on the same plane much less the same row.


----------



## Kauboy

You're the one that wanted to share a drawing, and then asked for suggestions. I was only offering help.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

rice paddy daddy said:


> That technique may work with some city boy amateurs.
> But a country lad with a Caterpillar bull dozer would not even be slowed down. I probably could borrow my neighbor's across the road, a lot of folks have mechanized equipment out in farming areas.
> Does your check point have flank security? What is to keep a rifle fire team from out flanking the check point and coming up from your rear?
> 
> Not picking at you, just posting some observations to think about.


I think folks would see a bull dozer or tractor coming their way. I thought it would be obvious that you would need some "armed" guards at a post like this to make it (or any checkpoint) work. 

The other obvious is the "country lad" a looter that has come to rape and pillage? If not he would be allowed to go through anyway if he had a purpose or a desire to help out people in that area. As far as flank security. Their is no fool proof way to secure an area unless you have the man power to overcome it. Even with that maybe the local thugs created a drone that can drop bombs on your "flank security".  This is just a better method than just leaving a road open for anyone to come and go as they please.


----------



## Slippy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> How so? Like to add some suggestions? :Confuse:


How 'bout make the people more appealing....(but no Rebel Flag, that's been banned I heard)

And I would probably put in an anti-Caterpillar 960 Track Loader devise thing. Other than that I think you got it licked.

Now, what time is recess and do they still make you take naps on little roll up mattress like things?

PS Have you met my friend BuggyBugOutBag?


----------



## Kauboy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> This is just a better method than just leaving a road open for anyone to come and go as they please.


I'm more inclined to let a public road stay public.

You want to do this on your own land, have at it.
You try this on a public road, it will become my mission to dismantle it.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Kauboy said:


> I'm more inclined to let a public road stay public.
> 
> You want to do this on your own land, have at it.
> You try this on a public road, it will become my mission to dismantle it.


For what purpose? You need to get into that neighborhood or area for something? Why would it become your mission to dismantle something that people of an area has done to try and protect their homes and family? If you men no harm and need to pass through then should be no issues.

Keep in mind I am talking about doing this under a WROL situation where no LEO is to be found to help secure people and their property and these type tactics would be the peoples only choice to secure their area.


----------



## Kauboy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> For what purpose? You need to get into that neighborhood or area for something? Why would it become your mission to dismantle something that people of an area has done to try and protect their homes and family? If you men no harm and need to pass through then should be no issues.
> 
> Keep in mind I am talking about doing this under a WROL situation where no LEO is to be found to help secure people and their property and these type tactics would be the peoples only choice to secure their area.


The flawed logic here is, you think you should be able to decide who comes and goes, and you get to determine if their purpose is reasonable or not.
You don't.
We are free men. We all enjoy the right of travel. I don't need to prove myself to you any more than I need to prove myself to an officer, if I'm traveling along the public roadway and causing no harm.
If you wish to impeded my travel, in ANY way, I will consider it an affront to my civil rights, and react accordingly.
Whether "rule of law" exists or not, my RIGHTS damn well do. You won't be infringing upon them while I still draw breath.
You may not consider this "checkpoint" to be a problem, but to a free man, it is a clear and present threat.

I say again, if you want to do this on your own land, go squirrel nuts crazy.
If you try it on a public roadway near me, it will be dismantled, as will the occupants who operate it.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Kauboy said:


> The flawed logic here is, you think you should be able to decide who comes and goes, and you get to determine if their purpose is reasonable or not.
> You don't.
> We are free men. We all enjoy the right of travel. I don't need to prove myself to you any more than I need to prove myself to an officer, if I'm traveling along the public roadway and causing no harm.
> If you wish to impeded my travel, in ANY way, I will consider it an affront to my civil rights, and react accordingly.
> Whether "rule of law" exists or not, my RIGHTS damn well do. You won't be infringing upon them while I still draw breath.
> You may not consider this "checkpoint" to be a problem, but to a free man, it is a clear and present threat.
> 
> I say again, if you want to do this on your own land, go squirrel nuts crazy.
> If you try it on a public roadway near me, it will be dismantled, as will the occupants who operate it.


I take a different approach and would be the type to help construct a check point for a neighborhood and help them man it if I was able to if they ask. I am all for "free men" but I am also for keeping security of an area to protect it from looters and bad guys by any means possible and that includes security check points. The problem is people don't always have a large area they own to be able to secure it. You may have many houses on a main road or in a subdivision and no real way to secure them other than a checkpoint. Sure if you have 50 to 100 acres and no real need to go and setup a road block on a public road when you could possibly just secure your personal land.

I am just saying no easy answer during a SHTF WROL situation and we need options to look at to help secure property and people that are the good guys.


----------



## Kauboy

"They" are entitled to protect the land which "they" own. That does not include the public roadway.
By definition, a "bad guy" is bad. He isn't going to buzz on up to your checkpoint and explain the many ways in which he will cajole and pilfer the innocent people of this neighborhood. He'll slip right on through with the same run-o-the-mill line that everybody else has. This checkpoint won't stop much along those lines. You know this, so its true purpose lies elsewhere.
The checkpoint idea is fantasy, drummed up in the minds of the power hungry. Restricting the comings and goings of free people has always been a goal of the authoritarian state. It was a plank of Marx's Communist plan.

I'm not suggesting you're a Communist, but I am strongly urging you to reconsider the purpose and true result of this endeavor.
(I bet you wish I'd stuck with critiquing your artistic abilities, eh?)


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Kauboy said:


> "They" are entitled to protect the land which "they" own. That does not include the public roadway.
> By definition, a "bad guy" is bad. He isn't going to buzz on up to your checkpoint and explain the many ways in which he will cajole and pilfer the innocent people of this neighborhood. He'll slip right on through with the same run-o-the-mill line that everybody else has. This checkpoint won't stop much along those lines. You know this, so its true purpose lies elsewhere.
> The checkpoint idea is fantasy, drummed up in the minds of the power hungry. Restricting the comings and goings of free people has always been a goal of the authoritarian state. It was a plank of Marx's Communist plan.
> 
> I'm not suggesting you're a Communist, but I am strongly urging you to reconsider the purpose and true result of this endeavor.
> (I bet you wish I'd stuck with critiquing your artistic abilities, eh?)


Nah you are entitled to your opinion. What I do find interesting is how even talk about stuff like this brings out so varied opinions among "like thinkers" of the prepper mindset. Which gives people much to think about if we ever would have a real SFTH WROL and the issues that will have to be dealt with because of such varied opinions and thinking. So no, I think it is good you chimed in I think it is educating people to what really would happen during such times.

The problem is even though we are "free" we still have rules and regulations to maintain order. This is just another means to keep that order when no LEO is around to do that. People have been blocking access to areas for decades for various reasons and that will not change in a SHTF. Heck, if DOT tells me I cant pass down that road because of construction then I cant say screw you I am a free man and this is public I can go if I want.

I want go tit for tat on how this will work based on a security plan along with the checkpoint to keep bad guys either out or dealt with if they get through because it will be long and not real productive.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Think there a lot of good ideas here. What if someone parks down the road a ways and walks thru the woods? In my mind, if something is really secured, must be something of value there. The Gray Man.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

1skrewsloose said:


> Think there a lot of good ideas here. What if someone parks down the road a ways and walks thru the woods? In my mind, if something is really secured, must be something of value there. The Gray Man.


Did you see the riots in LA, Baltimore, etc? Gray man would not work because they didn't care. Only thing that worked was armed guards and barricading the businesses. I have spent years following, researching and learning about these type situations. Ever see a guy during a riot running out of a looted store with a pack of toilet paper? What would make him go loot a store, break windows, etc all for a pack of toilet paper? Its called mob mentality and once a crowd gets it they have no rhyme or reason for much of their behavior. Once this happens gray man is just not going to work. Ask Reginald Denny all he was doing is driving his work truck and got drug out and nearly beat to death for no reason.


----------



## Medic33

well then if you spent years researching then YOU would know the best option would be to move out of the city and avoid all that crap.
you keep defending this so i'll say it again Rambo doesn't exist what do you really have- a plan how to block a road for a security check point -what then say 1000 looters showed up armed to the teeth on foot? road blocks don't do so well, you say maintain rules regulations and order, who's yours? that will fly over like a lead balloon.
as for denney it would have been a different story if he whipped out a .45 and started capping then just ran the blooks over hard to stop 80000 pounds of I'm getting the heck out of dodge. also if your researched that for so many years you would have noted the stores that didn't get looted had a Chinese grandpa on the roof wearing coke bottle glasses with an sks shooting anything that came close.
the problem I have is this your trying to secure what? a block a street you live on? why? again just so you can feel all macho? you want a security point= park a couple pu trucks on either end of the street manned with a couple armed people and rotate the personal ever couple hours and bam done- assmonkeys are going to move on looking for a less aware block no need for a fancy layout plan.
the best option other than moving out into the country and eating a lot of peaches would be fortify your house period.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

You are correct, location, location, location!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

1skrewsloose said:


> Think there a lot of good ideas here. What if someone parks down the road a ways and walks thru the woods? In my mind, if something is really secured, must be something of value there. The Gray Man.


That would be real easy to do since he appears to not understand the concept of flank security.
A small group of Private E-1 Recruit Trainees in their third week of US Army Basic Combat Infantry Training would have no trouble defeating that roadblock.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Medic33 said:


> well then if you spent years researching then YOU would know the best option would be to move out of the city and avoid all that crap.
> you keep defending this so i'll say it again Rambo doesn't exist what do you really have- a plan how to block a road for a security check point -what then say 1000 looters showed up armed to the teeth on foot? road blocks don't do so well, you say maintain rules regulations and order, who's yours? that will fly over like a lead balloon.
> as for denney it would have been a different story if he whipped out a .45 and started capping then just ran the blooks over hard to stop 80000 pounds of I'm getting the heck out of dodge. also if your researched that for so many years you would have noted the stores that didn't get looted had a Chinese grandpa on the roof wearing coke bottle glasses with an sks shooting anything that came close.
> the problem I have is this your trying to secure what? a block a street you live on? why? again just so you can feel all macho? you want a security point= park a couple pu trucks on either end of the street manned with a couple armed people and rotate the personal ever couple hours and bam done- assmonkeys are going to move on looking for a less aware block no need for a fancy layout plan.
> the best option other than moving out into the country and eating a lot of peaches would be fortify your house period.


I didnt say I lived in the city actually far from it. I also have a 100 acre (i own it) private location out in the middle of BFE. However, I dont think that everyone that comes here is in that situation or can make that situation happen.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

rice paddy daddy said:


> That would be real easy to do since he appears to not understand the concept of flank security.
> A small group of Private E-1 Recruit Trainees in their third week of US Army Basic Combat Infantry Training would have no trouble defeating that roadblock.


I am very familiar with flank security. If you read one of my earlier post I said that no check point is fool proof without some manpower.


----------



## Smitty901

It is called a Sally Port common used for a long time . The barriers can be made of what ever you have


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Smitty901 said:


> It is called a Sally Port common used for a long time . The barriers can be made of what ever you have


Also know as a chicane barricade and you are correct been used for a long time. 

Been used by military and security personnel for years.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Another example


----------



## tinkerhell

I doubt that 2 guards at a check point like that could stop a pickup truck full of redbnecks, but they might. And if the truck got through they would have a militia of armed neighbors welcoming them in the community instead of the redbnecks waking up a sleepy town.


Folks, block parent signs aren't going to protect you in a wrol scenario.


----------



## Kauboy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> The problem is even though we are "free" we still have rules and regulations to maintain order. This is just another means to keep that order when no LEO is around to do that. People have been blocking access to areas for decades for various reasons and that will not change in a SHTF. Heck, if DOT tells me I cant pass down that road because of construction then I cant say screw you I am a free man and this is public I can go if I want.


DOT has a duty to maintain site safety and security. Your likelihood of causing an injury in this scenario would preclude your right to travel, as it puts others at unnecessary risk.
My entrance into a neighborhood holds no such risk, and any speculation to the contrary is without merit, since you can't discern my true intentions.
The entire exercise is a futile one.
The people who you claim would have a legitimate reason for being there aren't going to be stopped.
The people who have unscrupulous intentions aren't going to inform you of them, and aren't going to be stopped.
The people who want to get through regardless of your desires are going to do so with tremendous force, or slip around it, and aren't going to be stopped.

There is no justifiable reason for such a checkpoint when support to enforce it will be wholly insufficient.
The only reason for such a position would be intimidation and presenting a facade of power.
Large egos do not make up for poor decisions.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> I doubt that 2 guards at a check point like that could stop a pickup truck full of redbnecks, but they might. And if the truck got through they would have a militia of armed neighbors welcoming them in the community instead of the redbnecks waking up a sleepy town.
> 
> Folks, block parent signs aren't going to protect you in a wrol scenario.





Kauboy said:


> DOT has a duty to maintain site safety and security. Your likelihood of causing an injury in this scenario would preclude your right to travel, as it puts others at unnecessary risk.
> My entrance into a neighborhood holds no such risk, and any speculation to the contrary is without merit, since you can't discern my true intentions.
> The entire exercise is a futile one.
> The people who you claim would have a legitimate reason for being there aren't going to be stopped.
> The people who have unscrupulous intentions aren't going to inform you of them, and aren't going to be stopped.
> The people who want to get through regardless of your desires are going to do so with tremendous force, or slip around it, and aren't going to be stopped.
> 
> There is no justifiable reason for such a checkpoint when support to enforce it will be wholly insufficient.
> The only reason for such a position would be intimidation and presenting a facade of power.
> Large egos do not make up for poor decisions.


Very well written as usual my good friend Kauboy,

But you failed to fully consider Tinker's truckload of red-B-necks?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> Very well written as usual my good friend Kauboy,
> 
> But you failed to fully consider Tinker's truckload of red-B-necks?


Especially if'n those red necks were flying a Confederate flag from their pickup!


----------



## Kauboy

Slippy said:


> Very well written as usual my good friend Kauboy,
> 
> But you failed to fully consider Tinker's truckload of red-B-necks?


Actually, I did:


Kauboy said:


> "They" are entitled to protect the land which "they" own.


I fully expect the angry neighborhood militia to be armed and ready from their front porches, rooftops, and treehouses the moment a spotter gives the "truck full-o-********" signal.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Kauboy said:


> DOT has a duty to maintain site safety and security. Your likelihood of causing an injury in this scenario would preclude your right to travel, as it puts others at unnecessary risk.
> My entrance into a neighborhood holds no such risk, and any speculation to the contrary is without merit, since you can't discern my true intentions.
> The entire exercise is a futile one.
> The people who you claim would have a legitimate reason for being there aren't going to be stopped.
> The people who have unscrupulous intentions aren't going to inform you of them, and aren't going to be stopped.
> The people who want to get through regardless of your desires are going to do so with tremendous force, or slip around it, and aren't going to be stopped.
> 
> There is no justifiable reason for such a checkpoint when support to enforce it will be wholly insufficient.
> The only reason for such a position would be intimidation and presenting a facade of power.
> Large egos do not make up for poor decisions.


 Obviously you are missing the point (like I am yours) which is ok. I just wanted to put out the information for those that may want to see it benefits or lack there of and they can use it however they see fit. This info (or any info) is like medicine you dont have to take it if you do not want to.


----------



## Kauboy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> Obviously you are missing the point (like I am yours) which is ok. I just wanted to put out the information for those that may want to see it benefits or lack there of and they can use it however they see fit. This info (or any info) is like medicine you dont have to take it if you do not want to.


Then consider me a doctor. If you take this medicine, it *WILL* be detrimental to your health.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Kauboy said:


> Then consider me a doctor. If you take this medicine, it *WILL* be detrimental to your health.


Like all doctors I always suggest getting a second opinion.

I find it ironic you are all for "free men" yet you have an avatar of Reagan. Reagan was no friend of the 2A and with that in my opinion not a friend of Freedom.


----------



## Kauboy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> Like all doctors I always suggest getting a second opinion.
> 
> I find it ironic you are all for "free men" yet you have an avatar of Reagan. Reagan was no friend of the 2A and with that in my opinion not a friend of Freedom.


"In my opinion, proposals to outlaw or confiscate guns are simply unrealistic panacea." - Ronaldus Magnus
"...the right of the citizen to keep and bear arms must not be infringed if liberty in America is to survive." - Ronaldus Magnus

Repent, and plea for forgiveness, peasant.


----------



## Auntie

Seems to me if you want to block a road perhaps you should look for property on a dead end.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Kauboy said:


> "In my opinion, proposals to outlaw or confiscate guns are simply unrealistic panacea." - Ronaldus Magnus
> "...the right of the citizen to keep and bear arms must not be infringed if liberty in America is to survive." - Ronaldus Magnus
> 
> Repent, and plea for forgiveness, peasant.


Obviously you need to research your "hero" a little more. Not only did he sign the Firearm Owners Protection Act of 1986 into law but he also supported both the Brady Bill and the assault weapons ban.

Reagan was one of those "I support the 2A but" type folks.

"This is a matter of vital importance to the public safety ... While we recognize that assault-weapon legislation will not stop all assault-weapon crime, statistics prove that we can dry up the supply of these guns, making them less accessible to criminals."

--Ronald Reagan, in a May 3, 1994 letter to the U.S. House of Representatives, which was also signed by Jimmy Carter and Gerald Ford.

"I do not believe in taking away the right of the citizen for sporting, for hunting and so forth, or for home defense. But I do believe that an AK-47, a machine gun, is not a sporting weapon or needed for defense of a home."

--Ronald Reagan, in a speech at his 78th birthday celebration in Los Angeles on February 6, 1989.

"Certain forms of ammunition have no legitimate sporting, recreational, or self-defense use and thus should be prohibited."

--Ronald Reagan, in an August 28, 1986 signing statement on a bill that banned the production and importation of armor-piercing bullets.

"With the right to bear arms comes a great responsibility to use caution and common sense on handgun purchases."

--Ronald Reagan, speech at George Washington University in a on March 29, 1991.

"Every year, an average of 9,200 Americans are murdered by handguns, according to Department of Justice statistics. This does not include suicides or the tens of thousands of robberies, rapes and assaults committed with handguns. This level of violence must be stopped."

--Ronald Reagan, in a March 29, 1991 New York Times op-ed in support of the Brady Bill.

"I think maybe there could be some restrictions that there had to be a certain amount of training taken."

--Ronald Reagan, in a press conference in Toronto on June 21, 1988, suggesting that prospective gun owners should have to receive training before purchasing a firearm.

"Well, I think there has to be some (gun) control."

--Ronald Reagan, during a question-and-answer session with high-school students on November 14, 1988.


----------



## Slippy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> ....
> 
> I find it ironic you are all for "free men" yet you have an avatar of Reagan....


Whoa there Sparky!!! Whachoo talkin about "avatar"??? You trying to tell me that ain't a picture of Kauboy and people use pics not of themselves? And all this time I've been using mine at the risk of people knowing who I am...a cute, yet odd looking red dog.


----------



## Medic33

I don't give a rats behind regan was a good pres a 1000 times better than we have now.
but that isn't the point your road block concept is.
if you live out in BFE on 100 acres why do you even care about a pansy road block? the very definition of bum fruck Egypt is no neighbors around for miles in which case blocking your lane or driveway would be fruitless any aggressor will case your area and determine your weak points and plan their assault -wandering refugees will just pass on by a the first sign of armed people-as well as looters they move to easier targets-by the time anything even get out to you it will be hardened assholes that want everything you have including your life then move on and a road block wouldn't even be a speed bump to them.
so keep watching mad max and a host of other fantasy sci-fi shows and dream on -if anything the national guard will show up dismantle your set up an put a big fat tank there just because they can and that will happen in the first few days of total economic and societal break downs= you ain't going anywere anyway. now I guess you'll say something like it's not for me or I have a house or something in the city too -I say go get some bubble gum and blo.
I started out nice but now you pissed me off you want to ride my train climb on.


----------



## tinkerhell

In a wrol scenario, I would advise you to be reluctant to get upset about blocked "public" roads, or you might find yourself at odds with a community of private land owners that are serious about protecting their families without allowing the fire fight to be staged in their front yards.

Some of you guys are carrying on as if the government is going to be the only gang around with road blocks and/or stop checks.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Medic33 said:


> I don't give a rats behind regan was a good pres a 1000 times better than we have now.
> but that isn't the point your road block concept is.
> if you live out in BFE on 100 acres why do you even care about a pansy road block? the very definition of bum fruck Egypt is no neighbors around for miles in which case blocking your lane or driveway would be fruitless any aggressor will case your area and determine your weak points and plan their assault -wandering refugees will just pass on by a the first sign of armed people-as well as looters they move to easier targets-by the time anything even get out to you it will be hardened assholes that want everything you have including your life then move on and a road block wouldn't even be a speed bump to them.
> so keep watching mad max and a host of other fantasy sci-fi shows and dream on -if anything the national guard will show up dismantle your set up an put a big fat tank there just because they can and that will happen in the first few days of total economic and societal break downs= you ain't going anywere anyway. now I guess you'll say something like it's not for me or I have a house or something in the city too -I say go get some bubble gum and blo.
> I started out nice but now you pissed me off you want to ride my train climb on.


I really don't "give a rats behind" if you are pissed or not. Just because Reagan was "1000 times better than we have now" does not make him some great father of the conservative movement or some freedom loving president. The ghost of Reagan was much more a freedom loving guy than what is factual of his presidency. Reagan did more to hurt the 2A than Obummer has actually done.

Like I said you or anyone else don't have to use the info supplied it is info to use or not use. No different than anyones opinion about what knife, bug out bag, AK vs Ar, 9mm or 45 it is up to that person to determine what they choose to use in the info they find.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

tinkerhell said:


> In a wrol scenario, I would advise you to be reluctant to get upset about blocked "public" roads, or you might find yourself at odds with a community of private land owners that are serious about protecting their families without allowing the fire fight to be staged in their front yards.
> 
> Some of you guys are carrying on as if the government is going to be the only gang around with road blocks and/or stop checks.


Which was my point that it may be necessary in some situations.


----------



## Medic33

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> I really don't "give a rats behind" if you are pissed or not. Just because Reagan was "1000 times better than we have now" does not make him some great father of the conservative movement or so freedom loving president. The ghost of Reagan was much more a freedom loving guy than what is factual of his presidency. Reagan did more to hurt the 2A than Obummer has actually done.
> 
> *Like I said you or anyone else don't have to use the info supplied *it is info to use or not use. No different than anyones opinion about what knife, bug out bag, AK vs Ar, 9mm or 45 it is up to that person to determine what they choose to use in the info they find.


your right and I have no idea why I am pissed off-something has me very irritated I just can't put a finger on it.


----------



## Slippy

Medic33 said:


> your right and I have no idea why I am pissed off-something has me very irritated I just can't put a finger on it.


I'm usually pissed off because of 165 million idiots running around the US of A being stoopid.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> I'm usually pissed off because of 165 million idiots running around the US of A being stoopid.


Is that how many moronic buffoons voted for Obama?


----------



## Auntie

Slippy said:


> I'm usually pissed off because of 165 million idiots running around the US of A being stoopid.


It is an epidemic!


----------



## Slippy

rice paddy daddy said:


> Is that how many moronic buffoons voted for Obama?


Best I can recall, in 2008 about 69 million voted for obama. In 2012 about 65 million voted for him.

Using pi r squared and determining where x was...nah, just kidding

Both elections he received about 52% of the votes, so I extrapolated that to the general population of the US being about 310 million and rounded up for the dumbass factor that grows exponentially every year.

Class dismissed! :joyous:


----------



## Boss Dog

"It's hard to beat Santa Claus"
Rush Limbaugh (paraphrased)


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> Best I can recall, in 2008 about 69 million voted for obama. In 2012 about 65 million voted for him.
> 
> Using pi r squared and determining where x was...nah, just kidding
> 
> Both elections he received about 52% of the votes, so I extrapolated that to the general population of the US being about 310 million and rounded up for the dumbass factor that grows exponentially every year.
> 
> Class dismissed! :joyous:


I failed Algebra II and never made it to trig in high school. Probably why I ended up driving a truck.:joyous:


----------



## Slippy

rice paddy daddy said:


> I failed Algebra II and never made it to trig in high school. Probably why I ended up driving a truck.:joyous:


I'm right there with you...I charmed the little cute brunette who sat next me to let me take a peek at her...answers! :joyous:

Sadly, I wish I was wrong regarding the 165 million of people who walk the Earth on this once great Republic who I believe to be detrimental to freedom and liberty. You and I and many others on this forum may not be experts in math, but we are experts in common sense and common sense tells us we are at the tipping point and beyond.


----------



## Arklatex

I don't understand where all this butthurt came from... Its just plans for a well known design for a roadblock/checkpoint.


----------



## Auntie

If you ask for opinions, you are going to get them. You may not like them or appreciate them but you asked for them. This group is very opinionated and will say what they feel good or bad. 

I always tell people if you don't want to know how I honestly feel about something don't ask me!


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Auntie said:


> If you ask for opinions, you are going to get them. You may not like them or appreciate them but you asked for them. This group is very opinionated and will say what they feel good or bad.
> 
> I always tell people if you don't want to know how I honestly feel about something don't ask me!


When I posted the info I didn't ask for opinions. LOL


----------



## Auntie

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> When I posted the info I didn't ask for opinions. LOL


Okay, you didn't say "I would like opinions on this". That was implied when you posted it on a forum full of active and retired military that are familiar with road blocks, safety etc. If it was for informational purposes and you didn't expect responses why did you post it? I am not saying you shouldn't have posted it because it brought up some excellent points that some of us, like me, had not considered.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Auntie said:


> Okay, you didn't say "I would like opinions on this". That was implied when you posted it on a forum full of active and retired military that are familiar with road blocks, safety etc. If it was for informational purposes and you didn't expect responses why did you post it? I am not saying you shouldn't have posted it because it brought up some excellent points that some of us, like me, had not considered.


I was joking when I said that, I know with most post it is "implied" that you will get opinions. 

Just FYI, who said I don't have direct experience with using this style roadblock? Like arklatex said that style road block has been used for by military and security personnel for years. As of recent it has even had a new nickname called an Iraq Roadblock because they were so commonly seen and used. I even posted an example of one similar used in Iraq.


----------



## Slippy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> I was joking when I said that, I know with most post it is "implied" that you will get opinions.


Slippy's advice to all warriors and tactical Alpha types,

Leave the jokes to a professional and I'll leave the Boom and Break Strategy's and Tactics to you! :icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## Auntie

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> I was joking when I said that, I know with most post it is "implied" that you will get opinions.
> 
> Just FYI, who said I don't have direct experience with using this style roadblock? Like arklatex said that style road block has been used for by military and security personnel for years. As of recent it has even had a new nickname called an Iraq Roadblock because they were so commonly seen and used. I even posted an example of one similar used in Iraq.


I didn't say you don't have "direct experience". Just because I don't agree with your plan doesn't mean you don't know what you are talking about, it just means I don't agree with you or your plan.

To me road blocks mean something important is ahead. I am more of a stealth person, you know, hide in plain sight.


----------



## Kauboy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> Obviously you need to research your "hero" a little more. Not only did he sign the Firearm Owners Protection Act of 1986 into law but he also supported both the Brady Bill and the assault weapons ban.


I'm more than familiar with the man's positions, and how they changed throughout his life.
Being right at one time does not mean you'll be right at all times.
I knew you were baiting, and took it anyways.
You attempted to derail my valid points against this bad idea by attacking something that had NO CONNECTION with the discussion.

Not again.
This idea is bad, and if I ever seen them up during SHTF on a public road, my .270 will take care of the occupants and the road will be cleared when I damn well choose.
Come down off of the ego trip you're on, and face reality. You'll never have the logistical support to make a checkpoint work, like they do in Iraq.
Got it, bud?


----------



## tinkerhell

Kauboy said:


> I'm more than familiar with the man's positions, and how they changed throughout his life.
> Being right at one time does not mean you'll be right at all times.
> I knew you were baiting, and took it anyways.
> You attempted to derail my valid points against this bad idea by attacking something that had NO CONNECTION with the discussion.
> 
> Not again.
> This idea is bad, and if I ever seen them up during SHTF on a public road, my .270 will take care of the occupants and the road will be cleared when I damn well choose.
> Come down off of the ego trip you're on, and face reality. You'll never have the logistical support to make a checkpoint work, like they do in Iraq.
> Got it, bud?


Be carefull, you might find youself shooting a bunch of Dads that are trying to protect their street from the looting that happened 3 streets over the night before. You'd be more of a civil rights person if you were to offer your support. Don't be shooting them down and behaving like the thugs that you detest.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Kauboy said:


> I'm more than familiar with the man's positions, and how they changed throughout his life.
> Being right at one time does not mean you'll be right at all times.
> I knew you were baiting, and took it anyways.
> You attempted to derail my valid points against this bad idea by attacking something that had NO CONNECTION with the discussion.
> 
> Not again.
> This idea is bad, and if I ever seen them up during SHTF on a public road, my .270 will take care of the occupants and the road will be cleared when I damn well choose.
> Come down off of the ego trip you're on, and face reality. You'll never have the logistical support to make a checkpoint work, like they do in Iraq.
> Got it, bud?


Baiting? Not hardly just stating facts that for someone that talks "free men" (which you brought into the conversation) I find it ironic that you have Reagan as your avatar since he was not about "freedom" with his stance against the 2A.

No ego trip, it is info for people to use anyway they see fit. I have said more than once you will need to logistic/manpower support to make any roadblock work and this one is no different. If a plan is in place yes you can have logistical support for such checkpoints but that is an entirely different conversation on having a prepping community plan with command and control and many other factors.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

tinkerhell said:


> Be carefull, you might find youself shooting a bunch of Dads that are trying to protect their street from the looting that happened 3 streets over the night before. You'd be more of a civil rights person if you were to offer your support. Don't be shooting them down and behaving like the thugs that you detest.


According to him if I understand his position I think he would be ok with shooting them either way to keep him a "free man" and not tolerate any such restricted movement that anyone may apply.

Me on the other hand would go see what the check point was all about and ask if I can stand post if they need but hey to each his own I guess.


----------



## tinkerhell

In wrol, the definition for public road will change. Don't be shooting people at a check point, and expect their families to do business with you at the sunday fleamarket. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Arklatex

I dont think he isn't talking about blocking main street. He is suggesting this is a part of the plan to help defend a neighborhood from raiders.


----------



## Kauboy

I know exactly what he's talking about. It starts with one street, then two, then a square block, then every major road in and out.

People, this is one of those times when we have to look at the true nature of the thing, and understand what it really represents.
The short-sightedness being shown is somewhat disturbing.

And yes, it was a bait. Even now, you're trying to defend it. My choice for a picture on a website bears ZERO weight in a discussion about how bad it is to think a roadblock is justifiable.


----------



## tinkerhell

Kauboy said:


> I know exactly what he's talking about. It starts with one street, then two, then a square block, then every major road in and out.
> 
> People, this is one of those times when we have to look at the true nature of the thing, and understand what it really represents.
> The short-sightedness being shown is somewhat disturbing.
> 
> And yes, it was a bait. Even now, you're trying to defend it. My choice for a picture on a website bears ZERO weight in a discussion about how bad it is to think a roadblock is justifiable.


You are talking about shooting the treasurer to my town's kinsmen club. Spare me the lecture on what is justifiable.


----------



## Kauboy

tinkerhell said:


> You are talking about shooting the treasurer to my town's kinsmen club. Spare me the lecture on what is justifiable.


I'm talking about shooting a potential tyrant who seeks control over the coming and going of free people.
Spare me the emotional knee-jerking.


----------



## tinkerhell

Kauboy said:


> I'm talking about shooting a potential tyrant who seeks control over the coming and going of free people.
> Spare me the emotional knee-jerking.


No you are not. You are talking shooting down the neigborhood watch during a time when the thin-blue line is not able to keep the peace.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

tinkerhell said:


> No you are not. You are talking shooting down the neigborhood watch during a time when the thin-blue line is not able to keep the peace.


That's what I took from what he said.

However I dont think I ever mentioned shutting down main street. I did mention shutting down access to a neighborhood or potentially a road leading into an area with houses that are not secure by means of any distance or structure from that road.

Meh, I have been on a ton of forums and YT for many years and seen about everything when it comes to opinions and people that really take something from a post or video way out of context as far as what the actual post or video was about.

In the end if and when a WROL happens I am sure things like this will have its way of sorting itself out.


----------



## Medic33

Arklatex said:


> I dont think he isn't talking about blocking main street. He is suggesting this is a part of the plan to help defend a neighborhood from raiders.


he said he lives out in BFE on a 100 acres? 
what neighborhood is he going to set up shop in yours?


----------



## tinkerhell

If you want to discredit common folk based on a big picture belief that they are impeding freedom, then we ought to consider other big picture issues such as 'who do you think will be the wheel movers that rebuild our society?'

It wont be narciccistic, hide in a cave, preppers that want to shoot at anything that might be slippery slope hitler sh#t.
Nope it will be in town community preppers that band together to restore peace and justice.


----------



## Medic33

tinkerhell said:


> You are talking about shooting the treasurer to my town's kinsmen club. Spare me the lecture on what is justifiable.


I am then--I am talking about shooting anyone down that prevents me from getting to my BOL all because they are on a power trip.
don't block my way let me pass in peace =no problem I'll be through your area in a couple seconds no harm done to anyone.


----------



## Medic33

tinkerhell said:


> If you want to discredit common folk based on a big picture belief that they are impeding freedom, then we ought to consider other big picture issues such as 'who do you think we the wheel movers that rebuild our society?'
> 
> It wont be narciccistic, hide in a cave, preppers that want to shoot at anything that might be slippery slope hitler sh#t.
> Nope it will be in town community preppers that band together to restore peace and justice.


I am not going to be hiding in a cave and it's those slippery slope hitler SH&Ts that ruin it for everyone.


----------



## tinkerhell

Medic33 said:


> I am not going to be hiding in a cave and it's those slippery slope hitler SH&Ts that ruin it for everyone.


Let's hope you arrows fly true.


----------



## Slippy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> View attachment 12105


Hey All,

I just ran across this cool idea for a roadblock and was hoping to get some feedback. Look forward to y'alls thoughts.

Your friend,

Slip

:surrender:


----------



## Kauboy

This seems to have run its course...
A 5 year old's drawing of a tactical defense structure that's been in military handbooks for ages.
A discussion about the great Ronald Reagan.
A few exchanges about the justification behind shooting or not shooting "dear old dad" who only wants to keep out the "bad guys", even though he'll never know who that really is.
And finally, Hitler.

I think we ran the full gambit on this one. Even proved Godwin's Law in under 10 pages. Kudos.

Well done everyone.
Well done.
Drinks all around.


----------



## tinkerhell

I brought up hitler, first. But you have to admit that it is big time implied in your sljippery slope theory.


----------



## PCH5150

So can I bring up that I like Van Halen now?


----------



## tinkerhell

PCH5150 said:


> So can I bring up that I like Van Halen now?


With David or Sammy?


----------



## PCH5150

tinkerhell said:


> With David or Sammy?


Dave my friend, Dave!


----------



## tinkerhell

PCH5150 said:


> Dave my friend, Dave!


What is with the 5150 reference? That is a hagar album


----------



## Slippy

PCH5150 said:


> Dave my friend, Dave!


I don't feel tardy.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> What is with the 5150 reference? That is a hagar album


5150 is supposedly a California Police Code for a Crazy Mentally Ill Person (for example, Police dispatcher to Patrol Car XYZ, we have a 5150 at the corner of South and Vine) and 5150 is also the name of Eddie's studio. It was the first Van Halen album with the Red Rocker I think but look it up to check my memory


----------



## PCH5150

tinkerhell said:


> What is with the 5150 reference? That is a hagar album


Very true. I like Eddie, therefore I like all the VH albums. BUT Roth is the man, he brought the swagger. I've been using that username on sites forever, I don't even think about it anymore.


----------



## PCH5150

Slippy said:


> 5150 is supposedly a California Police Code for a Crazy Mentally Ill Person (for example, Police dispatcher to Patrol Car XYZ, we have a 5150 at the corner of South and Vine) and 5150 is also the name of Eddie's studio. It was the first Van Halen album with the Red Rocker I think but look it up to check my memory


Yes, Slippy. You are correct on all counts. We have now succesfully hijacked this thread.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Medic33 said:


> he said he lives out in BFE on a 100 acres?
> what neighborhood is he going to set up shop in yours?


Obviously you didn't read the entire post. I said I have a BOL (that I own) that is 100 acres in BFE. However it does have some houses/farms and such leading to the 100 acres. In other words it has state maintained roads it is not in the midle of the Alaskan wilderness by plane, atv, snowmobile only access to get their. I live about 1 hour from it out in the "country" yet still have houses and such near my home. I also said this info may not be for everyone it may be a situation where someone without 100 acres to go to might could use it.

I am really not sure how some are taking this and making it so literal for like only one situation. Its like some are thinking one dimensional. It may or may not work for EVERYONE. Live in a downtown condo in a major city? Then guess what probably not an option. Live in the burbs in a 25 home subdivision then it may be an option. Live out in BFE with 100 acres but have other homes and families in that area that own homes and farms then you might want to use it to stop the flow coming into the "area".

You mention setting up shop in his neighborhood. Actually that may be an option or a necessity. Why? Maybe I was on my way to my 100 acres and it came to a point where I couldn't get any further and it happened to be near his neighborhood. I may work out doing guard duty or other essential task to help the neighborhood to function for a place to bunk. My wife has a medical background they might appreciate that if they don't have it on hand. Maybe I have more ammo and guns (and background) with me and they would like to have the help guarding the area.


----------



## Arklatex

So I come back in and take a break from yard work in the hot ass Texas sun. Wipe the bead of sweat rolling down my forehead and take a nice long pull of some ice cold well water. I check in on the crazy thread and realized that the world has indeed done gone crazy.

Thanks.

And here is a random clip


----------



## Auntie

GAG hmmm that doesn't work - Guns yeah that works

You have to have thick skin because people are going to disagree with you some ad nauseam. Most of us seem to be very passionate about some things, mine is gardening, natural remedies and food storage. Apparently yours is security, guns and gear? This group can be hard on new people to see if they can pass muster. To be a prepper you have to be strong mentally and be open to suggestions and critiques. 

I have learned a lot on this forum. We have some people who freely share their knowledge and experiences. I hope you will share some of your other knowledge with us.


----------



## Arklatex

Ark doesn't have a neighborhood. Ark already bugged out to the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Auntie

Arklatex said:


> So I come back in and take a break from yard work in the hot ass Texas sun. Wipe the bead of sweat rolling down my forehead and take a nice long pull of some ice cold well water. I check in on the crazy thread and realized that the world has indeed done gone crazy.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> And here is a random clip


You just realized that? hmmm I knew about 24 hours after I joined that everyone on this forum was a bit crazy, some more than others. I also knew that I would fit in perfectly.


----------



## Slippy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> Obviously you didn't read the entire post. I said I have a BOL (that I own) that is 100 acres in BFE. However it does have some houses/farms and such leading to the 100 acres. In other words it has state maintained roads it is not in the midle of the Alaskan wilderness by plane, atv, snowmobile only access to get their. I live about 1 hour from it out in the "country" yet still have houses and such near my home. I also said this info may not be for everyone it may be a situation where someone without 100 acres to go to might could use it.
> 
> I am really not sure how some are taking this and making it so literal for like only one situation. Its like some are thinking one dimensional. It may or may not work for EVERYONE. Live in a downtown condo in a major city? Then guess what probably not an option. Live in the burbs in a 25 home subdivision then it may be an option. Live out in BFE with 100 acres but have other homes and families in that area that own homes and farms then you might want to use it to stop the flow coming into the "area".
> 
> You mention setting up shop in his neighborhood. Actually that may be an option or a necessity. Why? Maybe I was on my way to my 100 acres and it came to a point where I couldn't get any further and it happened to be near his neighborhood. I may work out doing guard duty or other essential task to help the neighborhood to function for a place to bunk. My wife has a medical background they might appreciate that if they don't have it on hand. Maybe I have more ammo and guns (and background) with me and they would like to have the help guarding the area.


Dude,

I think you are probably a good guy, I really do. But do us a favor and diversify a bit mmkay? Good Lord, I am getting nauseated just listening to the rambling. Check out the BOB threads, or the Gardening Threads. Maybe do a look see into the firearms threads and discuss the virtues of a M14 or debate the AK v AR or 10mm v 40SW.

There is a world of stuff here, branch out a bit. PLEASE for the love of GOD!

Thanks

Your friend,

Slip


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Slippy said:


> Dude,
> 
> I think you are probably a good guy, I really do. But do us a favor and diversify a bit mmkay? Good Lord, I am getting nauseated just listening to the rambling. Check out the BOB threads, or the Gardening Threads. Maybe do a look see into the firearms threads and discuss the virtues of a M14 or debate the AK v AR or 10mm v 40SW.
> 
> There is a world of stuff here, branch out a bit. PLEASE for the love of GOD!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Your friend,
> 
> Slip


Maybe you missed my post in the food section about a mod I did to a tripod cooker I have. First response out of the gate was someone saying he didn't think my grate was heavy duty enough for open flame cooking even though the grate is for a grill that works by OPEN FLAME. :stick:


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Auntie said:


> GAG hmmm that doesn't work - Guns yeah that works
> 
> You have to have thick skin because people are going to disagree with you some ad nauseam. Most of us seem to be very passionate about some things, mine is gardening, natural remedies and food storage. Apparently yours is security, guns and gear? This group can be hard on new people to see if they can pass muster. To be a prepper you have to be strong mentally and be open to suggestions and critiques.
> 
> I have learned a lot on this forum. We have some people who freely share their knowledge and experiences. I hope you will share some of your other knowledge with us.


I am a big boy and can handle it. The problem I see is people trying to get into prepping comes here and gets turned off and moves on which is really sad considering I am sure their is a wealth of knowledge here. I have seen this on many forums where a few of the active members can make it tough on a lot of folks but that comes with the nature of the internet in general.


----------



## Arklatex

Well now that we're back on topic I need to say this. I believe that both Jimmy Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughan are pretty badass. They may or may not have sold their souls in exchange for a short life full a awesome guitar skills. But nonetheless they are some of the best that ever touched a guitar in my opinion.

Here is SRV covering Hendrix


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Arklatex said:


> Well now that we're back on topic I need to say this. I believe that both Jimmy Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughan are pretty badass. They may or may not have sold their souls in exchange for a short life full a awesome guitar skills. But nonetheless they are some of the best that ever touched a guitar in my opinion.
> 
> Here is SRV covering Hendrix


Now you are talking my language. Here is my favorite of SRV covering Hendrix.


----------



## Kauboy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> I am a big boy and can handle it. The problem I see is people trying to get into prepping comes here and gets turned off and moves on which is really sad considering I am sure their is a wealth of knowledge here. I have seen this on many forums where a few of the active members can make it tough on a lot of folks but that comes with the nature of the internet in general.


If folks can't handle differing opinions, moving on is probably best for them.


----------



## Slippy

Arklatex said:


> Well now that we're back on topic I need to say this. I believe that both Jimmy Hendrix and Stevie Ray Vaughan are pretty badass. They may or may not have sold their souls in exchange for a short life full a awesome guitar skills. But nonetheless they are some of the best that ever touched a guitar in my opinion.
> 
> Here is SRV covering Hendrix


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork

Kauboy said:


> If folks can't handle differing opinions, moving on is probably best for them.


Differing opinions is one thing. Saying things like "A 5 year old's drawing of a tactical defense structure that's been in military handbooks for ages." Is just being combative, and a jerk and does not contribute to the "differing opinion" approach.


----------



## tinkerhell

Kauboy said:


> If folks can't handle differing opinions, moving on is probably best for them.


At no point did you try to make it personal. You had an opinion and you stood by it and clarified it when necessary. Please let the countless times that I have 'liked' your posts be an indicator that we agree on many things.


----------



## Farmboyc

Just saying


----------



## Medic33

Farmboyc said:


> Just saying


you forgot to add-"get up damn it"


----------



## Slippy

Farmboyc said:


> Just saying


I've not seen that one before, good find Farmboyc!


----------



## Kauboy

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> Differing opinions is one thing. Saying things like "A 5 year old's drawing of a tactical defense structure that's been in military handbooks for ages." Is just being combative, and a jerk and does not contribute to the "differing opinion" approach.


Not combative, just descriptive.
If you took offense, I've got three words for you:
"Lighten up, Francis."


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Slippy said:


> Clear as mud...I'm still trying to figure out why Jak wants us to take a dumper on the road and call it a day?


If you don't have the manpower, this would be more effective.

Now that I see the reason for this process, I understand better how to cater to the question.

It'll take a big fence/wall around the entire area with guard points with fields of intersecting fire. That means A LOT more manpower. Roving guards to make sure posted guards are awake and functional.

You would want to clear any Forrest or brush or tall grass for a bare minimum of 200 meters around the secure area.

You would need internal guard towers, removed inward from the wall.

Ideally, you would add a second border fence anywhere from 10 to 75 meters outside of chainlink/razor wire.

And then, maybe, your checkpoint will work for your prescribed use. You will want to have this checkpoint at your outer fence, and a second at your inner.

You will want guard towers on both sides of your checkpoints.


----------



## Auntie

Jakthesoldier said:


> If you don't have the manpower, this would be more effective.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ideally, you would add a second border fence anywhere from 10 to 75 meters outside of chainlink/razor wire.
> 
> ...


Will you please explain why this part is needed? I can understand the other suggestions.


----------



## SOCOM42

Another good place to put one is on a small town river bridge, natural choke point.
Of course if you had an AT4 you realy could control it.


----------



## Medic33

Auntie said:


> Will you please explain why this part is needed? I can understand the other suggestions.


fire lines so you can see badguys sneaking in and shoot them while they are trying to maneuver through the wire.


----------



## SOCOM42

Auntie said:


> Will you please explain why this part is needed? I can understand the other suggestions.


This IMO would be for a secure compound. 200 meter fields of fire, wire to restrict and slow OPFOR movement, towers for observation and interdiction.


----------



## Auntie

Thank you for the information Medic and Socom.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> ........... and discuss the virtues of a M14........
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Your friend,
> 
> Slip


This is my rifle. There are many like it, but this one is mine.

Oh, wait a minute, just an old geezer mind wandering, remembering the Bayonet Assault Course with the adrenaline flowing and 10 pounds of wood and steel an extension of my body.
Hitting a target the size of a man's torso at 500 meters with iron sights. 
Having to take the rifle into the shower to get all the mud out of it, mud that would have stopped a lesser rifle.
The smell of USGI bore cleaner! Ahh! The aroma of the gods.

CWOLDOJAX has fired my M1A, I wished I had taken a picture of his grin.

***This has been a geezer ramble......We now return you to your regularly scheduled program***


----------



## SOCOM42

IMHO, M-14, THE best battle rifle going, with the M1 Garand right behind it.
I have both in field and sniper versions.
With the M-1's in both 7.62 NATO and 30CAL.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

My M1 is just a shooter, nothing special. Receiver is 1945 Springfield, bolt is Winchester, barrel is H&R dated 12-53, gas cylinder and oprod are National Match.
Just a mongrel, a Company Armorer's Special, but she's sweet.


----------



## Arklatex

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is my rifle. There are many like it, but this one is mine.
> 
> Oh, wait a minute, just an old geezer mind wandering, remembering the Bayonet Assault Course with the adrenaline flowing and 10 pounds of wood and steel an extension of my body.
> Hitting a target the size of a man's torso at 500 meters with iron sights.
> Having to take the rifle into the shower to get all the mud out of it, mud that would have stopped a lesser rifle.
> The smell of USGI bore cleaner! Ahh! The aroma of the gods.
> 
> CWOLDOJAX has fired my M1A, I wished I had taken a picture of his grin.
> 
> ***This has been a geezer ramble......We now return you to your regularly scheduled program***


East Texas thanks you for your geezerific ramble!

*I just made up the word geezerific, you're welcome!*

Thanks again from the ArkLaTex!


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Auntie said:


> Will you please explain why this part is needed? I can understand the other suggestions.


"This" was just dropping logs on the road. If you don't have the man power it's more effective.

The second fence is a buffer zone. While crossing the first fence, and up until the first fence, intruders are slowed and guards can react. Plus it takes longer to cross two fences. This is how we do many military bases in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Also think prisons


----------



## SOCOM42

RPD, 
My M1's are Springfield's from WW2 to post Korea production, 
LIKE new all correct H&R's, and International harvesters, no Winchesters.
M-1D'd are 1960's Springfield Armory cold war rebuilds.
M1A's are by Springfield Inc. and Smith Enterprise Inc.. Built by me.
Six M1's are in 7.62 NATO and six are in US 30 cal. not counting the D's which are in US 30Cal.
Been collecting them for over 35 years.
No bones, and everyone gages a 1-1-1/2 on the TE gage.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

SOCOM42 said:


> No bones, and everyone gages a 1-1-1/2 on the TE gage.


I never spent the money for the TE & ME gauges, I just measure muzzle erosion with a loaded round. If it doesn't allow the projectile to completely go in to the brass, I am good to go. Crude, but that's what I do.
Of course, if I had the money tied up in M1's to the extent you do, I would get the gauges.
One Garand, one M1A, 2 M1 Carbines, and an M1903A3 round out my American examples.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> I never spent the money for the TE & ME gauges, I just measure muzzle erosion with a loaded round. If it doesn't allow the projectile to completely go in to the brass, I am good to go. Crude, but that's what I do.
> Of course, if I had the money tied up in M1's to the extent you do, I would get the gauges.
> One Garand, one M1A, 2 M1 Carbines, and an M1903A3 round out my American examples.


Easy to explain, I have been in the gun business since 1964, now mostly retired.
My specialty was/is M1 Garand restoration and repair, albeit limited to repair today. .
Like with any other job you need the tools to do the job correctly.
Of course I worked and still do on all other US military firearms.
Last week I rebarreled two Garand's.
Was a guard match armorer for 10 years.
I do not want to brag, but I have an extensive collection of Garand's, 03-03a3 Springfield's, carbines, 1911's, S&W victories.
Like any other trade, you always end up with extra stuff you work on when the opportunity presents itself.

Loaded round works for a quickie gage. Some of the Blue Sky imports would take the neck into the muzzle!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I understand specialized tools needed for certain jobs. 
After a lifetime of working on my own cars and trucks I have a bunch.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

You left out the Claymores


----------



## Will2

Few points, I wouldn't set up a check point, they are only good for identifying wanted people - or "capturing" people of interest or confiscating goods. While you could do this, it wouldn't be very nice, and most people hate check points. 

They are unviable for any force that wants to take them, and then you have a running battle. I would consider, a road barrier to be a better way to go. Make or get a portable bridge capable of transporting your heaviest transport vehicle - dig out the road or conceil it, make it look like it ends. Conceilment is a way better way to go. If you have heavy equipment you could put a house on the road and make it look like the end etc.. 

Any capable hostile force would likely pick off your sentries from a safe distance. The attack has an advantage.

The checkpoint might only be useful for piracy.

As far as your design you might want to integrate pull out tire shredders, or total blockage rather than zig zag. Also bear in mind that anyone seeking to return to your community quickly would be slowed down.

In a WROL if you are trying to set up a fortified zone, this checkpoint isn't enough. Any reasonably intelligent group will infiltrate the territory from a non obvious approach under night or conceilment? Where are your spot lights and lighting, where is your power source etc...?

Megaphones, signs explaining how to proceed or if access is allowed or if it is restircted or closed to the public, what penalty there is, who is allowed, a radio/intercom system to communicate with people in advance, smoke deployments flares. Lighting is really important imo to prevent accidents at night. 

Communication is key otherwise people will fear for their safety and may get desperate, or you may complicate peoples lives or endanger others. 

There is way more planning that could go into this type of thing. You might want somewhere to park, such as a parking lot. Border points are a good example of what type of facilities and infrastructure you may want to include.



In WROL people will be operating under common law and desperation - rule by force and need.
Looking back to the breakup of Yugoslavia again, we can see that in areas under seige, or for example Aleppo, areas break up into zones of control and occupation. People will avoid occupied zones except in absolute need. The key would be to limit access, and limit contact. Where contact is unavoidable you want to insure a safe zone. A checkpoint is exact opposite. In Yugoslavia there were barricades, the same happened during the french revolution and 1960s revolution period such as the Somme. A rural area may be exact opposite as urban. In general though, it will be all about resource and food supply. These scenarios are highly unlikely in the short term. Being invisible will be safer than trying to extert control unless you have clearly superior capability which won't be the case in the US, we are talking think about turning it into a bunker not a road block, in WROL you arn't blocking anything that doesn't want to be blocked with that, you would be overun. Use "physics" to your advantage, meaning gravity example \__/ There are a lot of very capable americans both criminal and not. 
Think moat or rampart and drawbridge, but bear in mind peoples castles still got sacked.
While it is good enough in a rule of law context if you are law enforcement, in WROL, touchy feeling authority control won't fly hence WROL. It means people do not submit, if they submitted there would be an authority.

Your first measure should be establishing a government and laws in WROL, this includes forming a local council and helping to establish other councils in areas where it is safe to do so. If you can't do that don't think that a checkpoint will offer much defence, it is only useful in a good ambush tactical scenario.


I am going to leave you with this thought. US military restricted areas often use fencing as a perimitter and area to post notices, notices are a a key ingredient for civil communication. Bear in mind anti-nuclear activists were still able to inflitrate a US military nuclear site.

Setting up a sign designating toxic contamination, shut down by FEMA due to disease, etc.. may be a method or keeping out unwanted people. Ex. Do not disturb or remove any materials due to contaminations by xyz disease. Or identify yourself on UHF channel xyz etc..


----------



## Medic33

posting signs in the second hand lion method will work for a bit but it might be better to post signs saying beware of lions on the loose 
most people will stop and wait then look at anyone coming and going (called casing) if they go in in plane clothes and come out in the same they will know something is up.


----------

